# From Self employed to claiming social welfare?



## rummy (3 Dec 2008)

I  have been self employed in the construction industry(not as a sub-contractor) for the past eighteen months but unfortunately the work has dried up. I have a couple of jobs out there that are partly complete mainly due to a lack of funds on the client's part. I am not sure if these jobs will be completed or if I will get paid for the work I have done. Lately I have started to go into my savings to fund myself. I have also seeked employment but have had no luck on that front.

Are there any specific requirements for a sole trader to meet before I can claim social welfare, and are there any issues if I receive payment for work carried out before signing on? Many Thanks.


----------



## enoxy (3 Dec 2008)

Not being unhelpful but a quick visit to social welfare office will clarify issues. They will be able to see what PRSI conts you have made etc and advise as to eligibility.


----------



## d2x2 (4 Dec 2008)

Or a quick visit to their website (welfare.ie, I believe) will give you access to all their useful brochures. Also the Citizens Advice Bureau might help (cab.ie) with general questions. 
Best of luck


----------



## Welfarite (4 Dec 2008)

If you are self-employed and now out of work, you can claim Jobseeker's Allowance (if you don't have PRSI paid/credited at A rate in 2006). This is subject to a means test (see my FAQ post on this thread.). You will need to have accounts for previosu 12 m,onths. Obviuosly, they will take inot account downturn in business in recent months and this will show on your accounts too). What may happen is they will assess a certain amount per week of means for work that you project you will have going forward. Berst advice is get to locla office and sign on.


----------



## simplyjoe (9 Dec 2008)

In my experience any of my clients that visited offices were treated terribly by the staff. They were given contradictory information. Why do they need accounts for the previous 12 months. What has this got to do with their current situation? If they have no money and they have no work give them their entitlements. Also whilst applying for these benefits and others (householders benefits, etc) they have been advised that it is their 'gross' income that applies. They have been told that this is their income before deductions. This is what the staff at some of these offices say. However the rule states 'gross income less allowable deductible expenses less PRSI contributions'. If the clients had not returned to me they would not be given their entitlements. How can people be put into these positions of high power and then be given no training in how the rules operate? With the general exception of the tax office this is the type of service I get from the civil servants. Banana Republic!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## triciamonty (7 Jan 2009)

signed on lately,ex self employed.have been told contradicting things by staff at dole office.read through different websites and am more confused now.my wife gross earnings are 380 per week,our only income now.am waiting on means test.any idea what i might get.


----------

